# Speedcubing Movie! :D



## stuvalt309 (May 21, 2009)

Okay, so they should totally make a speedcubing movie sometime! I've got a good plot:

(Note: By this point in time that the movie occurs in, speedcubing has become a much more popular sport (Yes! Speedcubing IS A SPORT!) than it is now. It has become so popular that some persons make a living out of the sport and the WCA has become much more famous.)

12-year old Chun Zhao is from a menial, lowly family. His father Li Zhao was a former corpulent PRC official, but upon being robbed and ransacked by mendicants of Beijing, he has lost his job and become a homeless beggar. He and Chun live at the Beijing subway station and are quite poor. 

Every now and then, Chun was fascinated and intrigued when he ocasionally saw speedsolvers carrying Rubik's Cubes around the subway stations. By the age of 12, Chun had decided that he should learn how to solve one himself.

Although his father strongly refused, Chun insisted and saved up enough money to buy a Chinese-made miniature Rubik's Cube as well as a stopwatch. Determined to learn how to solve a Rubik's Cube, he consults speedcubers he sees on the streets. When none of them would prefer helping a mere beggar, Chun decides that he sould try to learn on his own. Being extremely intelligent naturally, Chun developed his own unique method for solving the cube and made good progress.

After a year of practice, Chun hears word from subway passengers that the Beijing Open was coming up in the near future. An entry into an event was 50 yuan. Saving up, Chun was able to be in the black so that he could pay his fee. Meanwhile, Li strongly deplores Chun's actions. His job was to work and beg to raise enough money for his small family unit. Chun objects.

When Chun goes to the competition, he interacts with many other speedcubers in Beijing Although he makes friends, he is quite apprehensive when the competition begins. To everyone's surprise, Chun comes to Beijing getting a 11.01 second average. Chun's method seems to have been very helpful and efficient. Stunned by his own times, as this was the best average Chun had gotten, Chun came in 1st place at the tourney and received 500yuan for his superior performance. Infuriated, Enzhong Chen, China's number one speedcuber, had been beaten. Enzhong threatens to hurt Chun and Chun barely managed to avoid Enzhong's attempt. Unfortunately, Enzhong and Chun remain enemies throughout the movie. But other than that, Chun was overjoyed. Li was too. He encouraged Chun's speedcubing as it bolstered their wealth. "One day, we'll be in the black again," says Li.

Some speedcubers that Chun had become friends with during the open encouraged Chun to come to the International World Championships at San Francisco that year. Chun, with help from his friends, earns enough money to be able to pay a ship fare to San Francisco. When he gets there, he finds a small, ramshackle appartment in the dregs of San Francisco society, the Tenderloin. He then competes in the International Open and becomes famous.
After the competition, he sets some new goals.

Chun decides that his ultimate goal is to "solve them all with speed." Sort of like the Pokemon motto "catch'em all," Chun wants to "solv'em all." 

The rest of the movie will be about Chun slowly and painfully becoming the world's best speedcuber. Making significant world records (notably 3x3: 6.59 seconds), Chun spends a life of speedcubing. 

The movie is not devoid of hardships or trouble. Some jealous speedcubers attempt to murder Chun and take their spot. Although Chun suffers and is lost for 3 years, he is able to emerge back into the public like a phoenix.

Chun's dream of solving them all came true eventually. At age 70, Chun returns to Beijing and performs at the Forbidden City. He solves 1000 mechanical puzzles there on those fateful 3 days. The show was shown on ESPN, TNT, WCANN (World Cube Association News Network- I made this one up!), and NBC, it was the biggest cube marathon in history. Overjoyed after the 3 days, the entire cubing world is cheering Chun's name on. The WCA held an entire day in celebration of the event.

Little did the public know that Chun's life was coming to an end. The day after the celebration, Chun was killed. While Chun was sleeping (he and Li were now quite rich; they lived on a wealthy manor), his old enemy Enzhong came through the window and murdered him. Enzhong had not completely hidden footprint marks, so he was caught by authorities and would suffer in prison. Nevertheless, Chun was still gone.

One thousand people attended Chun's memorial. It was a sad day for speedcubers around the world. Not a single speedcuber felt like speedcubing. Not one Rubik's Cube was solved that day. They felt only anguish. The speedcubers that Chun had grown to be companions with carved out an epitaph on his tombstone that had honored and praised Chun. Speedcubers everywhere gave testimony on how Chun ahd always been so good natured (as he was) and an extremely superb speedcuber. Then, Li came up to the grave. In Chun's coffin, Li placed a small little trinket. It was the miniature Rubik's Cube that Chun had bought and practiced with when he was twelve. 

The next morning, James Hickey, a speedcuber, posted a small lament to Chun. He remarked that, "We will mourn exceedingly at the loss of the world's greatest speedcuber. There will never be another Chun Zhao, for he is unique and no other speedcuber can amount to what he has become. The speecubing world will come to a temporary stop, but a renaissance will occur. Zhao has set the foundation for speedcubing and has greatly improved and refined the sport. We owe much thanks to him. Hence, his spirit should live on. We shall do this by continuing to play this sport and let it live on in our society, more bright and interesting than it has been before. It is our duty, speedcubers. Go and speedsolve."

What do you think? Could my story become a good movie? Or do you think that another one is better? anyway, I think that in the future they should make a speedcubing movie.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 21, 2009)

http://www.cubers.com/
http://cubefreak.com/ (http://www.answers.com/topic/cubefreak)
the old url doesn't seem to work

I still haven't seen either, and REALLY want DVD's!


----------



## teller (May 21, 2009)

Cubers murdering each other?! Whaaaaat?


----------



## IamWEB (May 21, 2009)

I've had an idea for some sort of movie for years from now some weeks ago, but it was just an idea... Too lazy to think of the plot (not as detailed as yours, either), and then post it all here, though. >_<


----------



## Jai (May 21, 2009)

Oh, look, he has Facebook too.

http://www.facebook.com/people/Chun-Zhao/1546163848


----------



## James (May 21, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> http://www.cubers.com/
> http://cubefreak.com/ (http://www.answers.com/topic/cubefreak)
> the old url doesn't seem to work
> 
> I still haven't seen either, and REALLY want DVD's!



From the latter link above:

"Since the eight sided puzzle made its initial splash..."

8-sided? I don't even own an octahedron!


----------



## fanwuq (May 21, 2009)

Wow! Really crazy idea, but I would say it would fail. The setting does not sound like an realistic Chinese or cubing setting. All I know that I don't want this crazy person to exist before I get some more NRs.
It would be so much funnier if you made some one named "Ben Dan." (You should LOL if you know Chinese.)


----------



## stuvalt309 (May 21, 2009)

Jai said:


> Oh, look, he has Facebook too.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/people/Chun-Zhao/1546163848



What on earth? I chose that name myself!!!!! I only chose it because it sounded Chinese. Whoa, it's a big world out there.


----------



## stuvalt309 (May 21, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Wow! Really crazy idea, but I would say it would fail. The setting does not sound like an realistic Chinese or cubing setting. All I know that I don't want this crazy person to exist before I get some more NRs.
> It would be so much funnier if you made some one named "Ben Dan." (You should LOL if you know Chinese.)



Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## shelley (May 21, 2009)

China has a huge population and not enough names to go around.


----------



## SlaughterMelon (May 21, 2009)

hmm.... This could work if you paced it correctly (blah blah blah). Sounds a lot like a Yu-Gi-Oh or Beyblade type universe, where these "toys" (in this case, the Cube) is one of the most popular things in the world (I mean, a WCA news network?). It'd be cheesy as hell, but I think it would be fun.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 21, 2009)

A little unrealistic, but cool 

Edit: *Reads the rest* Very unrealistic.


----------



## stuvalt309 (May 21, 2009)

shelley said:


> China has a huge population and not enough names to go around.



You're absolutely right. What I think they should do is encourage 2 character first names to distinguish people. They severely diminished the use of it during the Cultural Revolution, but that was when China's literacy rate was below like 50% or something. That was when people were so illiterate that having a 2 character first name was simply too much for them, and having a 1 character first name was more convenient. Now, with Chinese character simplification and better technology, Chinese people can totally handle 2 character names. You know, just like in Taiwan and Hong Kong where 2 character names are still very prevalent.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 21, 2009)

You know what's sad? You talk about the community mourning over the best cubers death but this has truly happened in pen spinning. A guy named (through the internet) Bonkura died. Many considered him (including myself) to be the best spinner ever.


----------



## qqwref (May 21, 2009)

James said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.cubers.com/
> ...



Front side, right side, left side, top side, bottom side, back side, inside, and outside. Of course.


It's an interesting video, definitely a bit over the top, but it's a good story. Hyperdramatizations of cubing are pretty funny to me since cubing seems to me to have relatively little drama in it. When someone cheats or makes a really great (or dumb) video I think we jump on it basically because very few important emotional things really happen in the cubing world. So just imagining cubers trying to kill each other, or having any sort of rags-to-riches story is funny to me.

If you have a handful of friends with fast fingertrick speed (so they can memorize solves and get fast fake times) and some decent cameras, I think it wouldn't be too hard to make this into an independent short film (~30 minutes?). It could be quite entertaining if done well.


----------



## Escher (May 21, 2009)

Geez, you should have included a spoiler warning.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 21, 2009)

...is anyone not doing something this summer?

If not, I have all the spare time in the world, and would love to participate. I'm actually really serious here; I think that this could be a LOT of fun.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 21, 2009)

lol... cubing murder


----------



## shelley (May 21, 2009)

If you're going to be ridiculous, might as well go all the way. A few of the staff at US Open 2007 were talking about what cubing would be like as an anime. It would involve a storyline about an ancient prophecy and a legendary cube that has the power to control the world. So a ragtag group of adventurers gets together to train, compete in tournaments, and search for the One Cube. The tournaments not only try to identify who might eventually be the One Cuber, they also prepare competitors for the eventual task of controlling the One Cube.

There will be cubing with speedlines in the background! Slow motion cuts and freeze frames when a competitor slams down a cube! Fancy animations that show what is going on in an FMC competitor's head before his hand dramatically shoots out and writes out his 30 move solution! And when a competitor pops, it goes into split-screen shots of everyone's shocked reaction! Ambie will be a shapeshifter who transforms into a cuddly Kirby. And of course, copious amounts of gravity-defying blue hair. You gotta have blue hair.

And as the story progresses, the tournaments become more and more treacherous. A blade sweeps over the top of your hands as soon as you stop the stackmat to make sure competitors don't karate chop the timer. A shady villain rigs trapdoors that open if you don't solve the cube in under 20 seconds. Etc. At some point the adventurers seek the advice of the legendary Macky, only to find a little kid. After mocking the kid and not taking him seriously, they proceed to be soundly beaten by him and are forced to clean his dojo for a week before he agrees to train them. Yes I know Macky's in college now, but to some of us he'll always be the 13 year old kid we met in 2004.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 21, 2009)

I think this would be a good movie, but only if it ends after he wins the championship in San Fransisco. Like lots of other stories of teenagers finding something they love, and pursuing it. Kinda like Step Up.


----------



## Rubikgenius (May 21, 2009)

Wow, really good idea for a movie. It is good, but the part about him getting murdered... not so nice. You kill someone just because they are a better cuber? I don't think so. The plot is pretty good about the guy being poor and all. The WCA news network.. that would be hilarious if there was a channel like that. lol


----------



## fanwuq (May 22, 2009)

shelley said:


> China has a huge population and not enough names to go around.



I would disagree, but some random guy just came and took my real name as his username.
For most people I know, parents take cool sounding words and ideas they like to use as their children's names. It can actually get really creative, but due to the lack of variations of last names, and 1-letter first names, there are many repeats. Repeats for 2-letter first names are much more rare and 3-letter first names are really rare. Also many words in Chinese are pronounced the same way, but written differently and can have very different meanings.


----------



## Steyler (May 22, 2009)

*Wow!*

Whoa, that's AWESOME! I saw this on YouTube too... it's amazing to me because I just started solving a week ago. I'm not that good, but I can solve a cube in a good 10-15 minutes (I estimate). Anyway, cool video!


--Steyler
Steyler as in the military rifle company


----------



## Asharcuber (May 25, 2009)

solv'em all.. nyc.. no not gud 4 a movie.. nd yeas.. will we hav like a .. speedcubing team rocket...guess dere theme song'll be..

2 protect d world from speedcubing
2 unite all ppl within our (sumthing)
2 dennounce d fun of fridrich nd petrus
2 take our time 2 hours nd above..(like days)
Slolwy
nd Lames
team rockets.. flips it at d speed of snails..
surrender now or prepare 2 hav a megamink thrown at u.!!
dats rite!


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 25, 2009)

i really like it
may win an oscar


----------



## amostay2004 (May 25, 2009)

Actually, I agree with shelley that it could be one of those Japanese anime where they exaggerate a certain hobby/sport/profession and make it into hundreds of episodes of never ending battles =p


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 25, 2009)

let's make a speedsolving anime and get kids interested in the cube again
and make lots of money by selling original Chun Zao cubes (aka rebranded low quality keychain cubes with high prices)


----------



## qqwref (May 25, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Actually, I agree with shelley that it could be one of those Japanese anime where they exaggerate a certain hobby/sport/profession and make it into hundreds of episodes of never ending battles =p



Like Yakitate!! Japan <3


----------



## ManuK (May 25, 2009)

shelley said:


> If you're going to be ridiculous, might as well go all the way. A few of the staff at US Open 2007 were talking about what cubing would be like as an anime. It would involve a storyline about an ancient prophecy and a legendary cube that has the power to control the world. So a ragtag group of adventurers gets together to train, compete in tournaments, and search for the One Cube. The tournaments not only try to identify who might eventually be the One Cuber, they also prepare competitors for the eventual task of controlling the One Cube.



This sounds a much better idea than the topic starter's. It was the first thing which came to my mind, while reading the first post..


----------



## V-te (Jul 18, 2009)

One Cube to rule them all,
One Cube to find them,
One Cube to bring them all
and in the algorithms solve them.

That could be my new signature!!!! =)))


----------

